# Cx-1 Headset? Looking for a replacement.



## DuviVr6 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone know if there is any headset that fits the CX-1 frame that is not the Colnago HS2. 

Trying to source something quick and the Colnago one is special order from my local dealer.:thumbsup:


----------

